# sudden massive slowdown on thinkpad x300 [SOLVED]

## albright

EDIT: yep, config MSI in kernel fixed it!

Hi all. Every so often my new x300 suddenly becomes

unusably slow. Especially disk i/o is excruciating but even

the mouse moves very slow across the screen. Actually,

the usb mouse is affected the touchpad/touchpoint seems

to move as smoothly as ever. Openoffice takes a minute

to load instead of 5 seconds. Disk transfers are ludicrously

slow.

The only evidence of what might be causing this appears

in dmesg, as follows:

```

irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.28-tuxonice-r3 #15

Call Trace:

 [<c0153125>] __report_bad_irq+0x2e/0x6f

 [<c0153255>] note_interrupt+0xef/0x136

 [<c0152394>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x21/0x48

 [<c01539c2>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x8c/0xb1

 [<c010505c>] do_IRQ+0x6c/0x88

 [<c0103903>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

 [<c013007b>] ? __create_workqueue_key+0x22/0x13a

 [<c013ba98>] ? tick_nohz_stop_sched_tick+0x2fa/0x302

 [<c0101a3f>] cpu_idle+0x20/0x9b

 [<c0382412>] rest_init+0x62/0x64

handlers:

[<c02c3515>] (ahci_interrupt+0x0/0x3d1)

[<c02ccf75>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x57)

[<c027b072>] (i915_driver_irq_handler+0x0/0x1b0)

Disabling IRQ #16

```

And, the smoking gun, get this:

```
ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040 irq 16, connection status changed

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG MCCOE64G8MPP-0VA, PS105L15, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 125045424 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG MCCOE64G PS10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
```

so to my very untrained eye it looks like the usb driver and the sata driver

are getting assigned the same interrupt (16) and sometimes they do not

play well together. Then the kernel disables irq 16 and my disk performance

(and usb mouse performance but that doesn't matter so much) goes to

hell.

I've tried adding irqpoll to my grub kernel load line, but then both the usb

mouse and the trackpad are very sluggish (slide your finger across the pad

and 1 second later the mouse cursor moves - very disconcerting).

There is a compatibility mode in the SATA section of the bios but setting it

results in a kernel panic (I only have the sata ahci configured at the moment).

Anyone have a fix for this? Any way to force interrupt assignments? I have no

clue.

I attach my kernel config in case it's of any use. 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.28-tuxonice-r3

# Sun Feb 22 19:52:04 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"

# CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_PRE_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_POST_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/usr/local/sbin/tuxonice_fbsplash"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_IGNORE_LATE_INITCALL is not set

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=500

# CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# PCILynx controller requires I2C

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DELL=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_HP_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look. If I were you, though, I'd be ready to make a backup...like now. Look up stage4, and do it. If it isn't a kernel problem, it's a hard drive problem.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Re-JeeP

Hi,

I have been having similar problems lately. 

My problem seem to be cpufreq. Do as pappy_mcfae suggested (watch cat /proc/cpuinfo). In my case when it's slow both my kernels are on 800 MHz when maximum is 2400MHz. For me it some times helps to restart the cpufreq daemon:

```
# /etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart
```

And it seems to be working better with cpufreq default configuration (/etc/cpufreqd.conf). Not the one that is suggested in the power management quide. Not perfect though.

----------

## Re-JeeP

If restarting cpufreq daemon don't change the processor speed. Try first:

```
# cpufreq-set -g performance
```

And then restart.

----------

## albright

Thanks for the replies. cpufreq does not seem to be invovled with my

problem... Now,

 *Quote:*   

> post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file

 

Here goes (see below). I doubt this is a hardware fault. It's a brand new thinkpad

x300 with 64gb SSD (sata ahci). So far as I can tell, the problem ONLY occurs

when I have a usb mouse plugged in. I expect (hope) it's a kernel misconfiguration

(I'm suspicious that I had to put both SATA and old ATA drivers in the kernel to get

the dvd drive recognized - I thought modern sata stuff handled ata, but I am

probably wrong). Anyway, here's the info:

```
thingol weslen # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

```
thingol weslen # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0               

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel    

cpu family      : 6               

model           : 15              

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L7100  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 2394.07

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L7100  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 2393.89

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

```
thingol weslen # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1       /boot   ext2    noatime                         1 2

/dev/sda2       /       ext3    noatime                         0 1

tmpfs           /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=0777      0 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It really is a bad thing to enable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL drivers and SATA drivers at the same time, in the same kernel, controlling the same controller. I'm frankly amazed it ran at all.

As per this .config, it is about getting your devices working, not the "on-ice" part. While I have worked with tux-on-ice sources, I have not worked with the hibernation system, nor do I support it. So, once you get your machine running right, then you can ask another for help with hibernation bits.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-tuxonice-r3  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

You should notice a big difference with the action of the hard drive. I cannot speak so much for your video support. The .28 kernel still has numerous outstanding bugs for Intel video drm and intefb. If things have been working up to now video wise, you should be good to go.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gregool

hi,

a bad entry in /etc/hosts could be a cause of a major system slow down.

make sure you have : 127.0.0.1 localhost ur_hostname

----------

## albright

thanks pappy - your config fixed up my SATA / ATA confusion and

I think the machine runs faster/smoother now.

Unfortunately, the interrupt disabling problem remains and now it's not

likely to be a kernel issue.

I've tried compiling uhci_hcd as a module to see if that makes a difference

(so far so good - I'm stressing the machine by building openoffice  :Smile:  ).

I think this may also be a bios issue. Luckily, lenovo makes bootable cd

bios update images and they are 7 revisions beyond the bios in my

computer.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you would, post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded. There might be a clue as to what's happening in there as well.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

>  you would, post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded

 

your wish is my command  :Smile: 

Actually, I feel cautiously optimistic. I have not experienced the problem for many

hours (and the machine was doing a lot of disk i/o with the usb mouse plugged in

the whole time) every since I switched to a modularized uhci_hcd rather than built

in.

But here is the dmesg:

```
wes64@gothmog:~$ cat dmesg.txt 

omem range 0x100000-0x7effffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed4c000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved           

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved           

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved           

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved             

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved           

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved       

system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff has been reserved    

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved    

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved    

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved    

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved    

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff has been reserved    

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02                  

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff                         

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff                

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fa500000-0x000000fa5fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03                   

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff                          

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff                 

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fa600000-0x000000fa6fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04                   

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff                          

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff                 

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fa700000-0x000000fa7fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d                   

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled                               

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled                              

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled                         

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20          

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64                         

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21          

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64                         

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22          

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64                         

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64                         

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]                                

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]                           

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]                              

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]                         

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0xfa500000-0xfa5fffff]                         

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]                              

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]                         

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0xfa600000-0xfa6fffff]                         

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 04 index 0 io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]                              

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]                         

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0xfa700000-0xfa7fffff]                         

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 0d index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 0d index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 0d index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                       

bus: 0d index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]                                

bus: 0d index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]                           

NET: Registered protocol family 2                                     

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)     

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)  

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)           

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)           

TCP reno registered                                                   

NET: Registered protocol family 1                                     

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1                                   

alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm                  

00000000: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08             

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages                                    

squashfs: version 3.4 (2008/08/26) Phillip Lougher                    

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].                                      

msgmni has been set to 1732                                           

alg: No test for lzf (lzf-generic)                                    

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)                                        

io scheduler noop registered (default)                                

io scheduler anticipatory registered                                  

io scheduler deadline registered                                      

io scheduler cfq registered                                           

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device                                   

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64             

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability                    

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service                

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64             

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability                    

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service                

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64             

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability                    

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service                

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service                

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2                                       

Linux agpgart interface v0.103                                        

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset                       

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory              

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000         

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8280000, using 3072k, total 7616k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=3                            

vesafb: scrolling: redraw                                                        

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0                                  

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48                          

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device                                                

vga16fb: initializing                                                            

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000                                                    

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device                                               

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)                                                  

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)                                      

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0        

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]                                                   

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1      

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]                                                           

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]                                                    

acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0                                     

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)                       

ACPI: SSDT 7E6E1B32, 0240 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist      100 INTL 20050513)               

ACPI: SSDT 7E6E1DF7, 085E (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst      100 INTL 20050513)               

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state                                       

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state                                       

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state                                       

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])                                     

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1                                

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)                               

ACPI: SSDT 7E6E1A6A, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist      100 INTL 20050513)               

ACPI: SSDT 7E6E1D72, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst      100 INTL 20050513)               

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])                                     

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2                                

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)                               

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0                                    

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (48 C)                                                    

thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1                                    

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (48 C)                                                    

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810                                                

pci 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0                                 

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                        

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64                                       

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0                                    

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled                              

brd: module loaded                                                                  

loop: module loaded                                                                 

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6                               

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.                                  

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20                     

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64                                    

0000:00:19.0: 0000:00:19.0: Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1c:25:7c:1b:37                                

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection                                            

0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 5, PHY: 6, PBA No: 1008ff-0ff                                              

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods                                            

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods                                            

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0                                                                      

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                       

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode                      

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part                                   

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64                                                      

scsi0 : ahci                                                                                        

scsi1 : ahci                                                                                        

scsi2 : ahci                                                                                        

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040 irq 16, connection status changed                       

ata2: DUMMY                                                                                         

ata3: DUMMY                                                                                         

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)                                              

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded                                                    

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out                                                 

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out                                                 

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG MCCOE64G8MPP-0VA, PS105L15, max UDMA/100                                    

ata1.00: 125045424 sectors, multi 16: LBA48                                                         

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded                                                    

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out                                                 

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out                                                 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100                                                                    

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100                                                                    

ata1: EH complete                                                                                   

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG MCCOE64G PS10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                        

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)                           

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                              

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                           

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA             

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)                           

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                              

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                           

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA             

 sda: sda1 sda2                                                                                     

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk                                                                

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0                                                        

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12                                                                 

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT C -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                   

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

scsi3 : ata_piix                                                                                    

scsi4 : ata_piix                                                                                    

ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1c00 irq 14                                     

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1c08 irq 15                                     

ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-844, RC02, max UDMA/33                                           

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33                                                                     

ata5: port disabled. ignoring.                                                                      

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-844   RC02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                        

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray                               

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20                                                                

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0                                                                

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5                                                        

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver                                          

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0                                            

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22                                   

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller                                                         

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1                                

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported                                       

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfa426c00                                                    

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00                                                   

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected                                                                       

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0                                            

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                                   

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller                                                         

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2                                

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1                                                                 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported                                       

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfa427000                                                    

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00                                                   

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected                                                                       

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12                                

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1                                                            

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                           

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice                                                         

cpuidle: using governor ladder                                                                      

cpuidle: using governor menu                                                                        

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid                                                     

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver                                                                    

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4                  

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.                                         

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17                                  

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac                                               

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64                                                 

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -145124336 ns)                                                    

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4                                     

ALSA device list:                                                                                   

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfa220000 irq 17                                                                

TCP cubic registered                                                                                

NET: Registered protocol family 17                                                                  

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode                                                                          

TuxOnIce 3.0-rc8 (http://tuxonice.net)                                                              

Replacing swsusp.                                                                                   

TuxOnIce: Normal swapspace found.                                                                   

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                      

input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5                               

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6              

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds                                                      

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.                                                 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.                                                       

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed                                                            

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver                                            

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20                                   

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001860

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018c0

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018e0

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, things look happy from that end as well. It's weird that there should be an IRQ conflict when modern computers have so many more than sixteen, like in the bad old days...when MS-DOS and Win-3.1 ruled the world. :shiver:

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## albright

After trying a number of things, I now think that the problem was

caused by NOT having Message Signaled Interrupts set in the kernel

(so it *was* a kernel config issue).

The gentoo guide says it's safe to disable this and sometimes dangerous

to enable it  :Smile:   But a careful reading of lspci -v shows that the x300 is

MSI capable and after enabling MSI, observe the interrupt allocation:

```
  0:      63914      64074   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        286        248   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  9:       6660       6691   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:         62         63   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 16:       3849       3644   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

 17:        379        350   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel, uhci_hcd:usb6

 18:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb7

 19:          9          6   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 20:         10         18   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 22:          1          1   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

506:       7186       7127   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

507:       1091       1032   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

508:      40794      39930   PCI-MSI-edge      i915@pci:0000:00:02.0

```

Now the ahci and i915 have their own interrupts. The problem has not

recurred for about 24 hours now; I'll wait a couple more days

and if this *is* the answer will happily mark this thread solved.

----------

